# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Proyectos de grandes presas

## Luján

Quiero daros a conocer dos proyectos de grandes (este adjetivo se queda corto) presas. Uno quedó en el olvido el siglo pasado, pero el otro es un proyecto actual.

Ambos son aberraciones económicas y medioambientales, aunque uno de ellos esté pensado para mejorar un poco cierta parte del clima.

Se trata del proyecto de la Presa del Estrecho de Gibraltar: http://www.alpoma.net/tecob/?p=8 (Fuente: Tecnología Obsoleta) la una y la Presa del Estrecho de Bering: http://cienciadebolsillo.com/medio-a...v41-con250.htm (Fuente: Ciencia de Bolsillo) la otra.

Ale, a leer un poquito.

----------


## jasg555

De la locura del Estrecho de Gibraltar, que era para canseguir más terreno y electricidad, creando un "nuevo continente" unido en un sólo país, ya sacamos algo hace un tiempo:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ght=atlantropa
 Y para leer con más detalle:
http://www.cabovolo.com/2010/02/atla...iterraneo.html

Una locura, lo dicho.

----------


## Luján

> De la locura del Estrecho de Gibraltar, que era para canseguir más terreno y electricidad, creando un "nuevo continente" unido en un sólo país, ya sacamos algo hace un tiempo:
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ght=atlantropa
>  Y para leer con más detalle:
> http://www.cabovolo.com/2010/02/atla...iterraneo.html
> 
> Una locura, lo dicho.


Cierto, y lo leí. Lo que no recordaba era dónde lo había leído.

----------


## jasg555

> Cierto, y lo leí. Lo que no recordaba era dónde lo había leído.


 No era fácil porque estaba metido dentro de un hilo.

Como curiosidad, la fundación que apoyaba éste disparate duró hasta los años 60, unos cuantos después de la muerte del ingeniero que dedico su vida al proyecto.

Y curiosamente, lo que terminó definitivamente con las ideas de construir ese leviatán, y modificar la naturaleza en una época en la que se la despreciaba, fué la energía nuclear en su aplicación civil, que "solucionó" las necesidades eléctricas de una sociedad en crecimiento.

Ahora falta que nazca el ingeniero que "solucione lo que solucionó" el problema anterior. Valga la redundancia y aplíquense un par de kilos de ironía. Algunas veces me dan miedo las "soluciones".

----------


## Salut

j0j0jj0 que grandes!!

Que a todo esto, esas corrientes se pueden aprovechar de p.m. con una especie de "aerogeneradores" submarinos. Seguro que sale mucho más rentable.

----------


## ben-amar

Con toda la humildad que me es posible, considero que es, aparte de una mega presa, una enorme mega-tonteria y seria de unos resultados, impredecibles pero, funestos.

----------

